# Can you believe this ?



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

:shock::shock::shock:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=867y4CfuEs8


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

What are you looking for?

It's normal for horses to eat grass, and lay down. He just put both together. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

My colt does that a lot! :lol: I'm sure I've got pictures somewhere. Some horses are just desperate for any of the green stuff.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It looks like there's a fence there and he's trying to stretch under the fence. Not unusual.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I've seen horses go down and become contortionists to get to grass.:lol:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence!


----------



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

Roman said:


> What are you looking for?
> 
> It's normal for horses to eat grass, and lay down. He just put both together.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure it's 'that' normal...This horse is an amazing showjumping performer : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vHMn8r9UvU
But, he's so confident, for a horse, who's not live 'outdoor''. No ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyRJ68fzDEM


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is really something you find so unusual as to think it rare, and unbelievable?


----------



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> this is really something you find so unusual as to think it rare, and unbelievable?


Yes, yes, yes!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

RAQUETTE said:


> Not sure it's 'that' normal...This horse is an amazing showjumping performer : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vHMn8r9UvU
> But, he's so confident, for a horse, who's not live 'outdoor''. No ?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyRJ68fzDEM


What does his job have to do with anything?

I have to say I'm with tinyliny on this.

You seem completely flabbergasted by something completely ordinary. I'm surprised, how much experience do you have?

We're telling you it's ordinary and you STILL seem flabbergasted! LOL


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you know this horse?

I am happy for him that he got to lie down in some sun-warmed dirt, and eat a little bit of grass.


----------

